# Toro Power Clear Govenor not working?



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello 

I have a Toro Power Clear, Model 38585 with a Tecumsh.

Replace the carb and now the engine runs great. But I dont think the govenor is working.

The govenor shaft does not move at all when the engine is on. 

Is this a broken govenor gear? Just want to verify befoe I take the engin apart.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

See this video posted in another thread regarding governors:









Revving out of control


Ariens st824 I just replaced the carburator and now the engine revs out of control. I tried adjusting the governor arm. That did nothing. Even fully choked it will rev super high. Is it possible that air is leaking in at the manifold? I replaced the gasket but maybe it's not sealing well...




www.snowblowerforum.com





Revving out of control


----------



## Gto_Navy (Feb 1, 2021)

Yep looked at that video earlier. With the arm removed, the govenor shaft does move with engine RPM changes. Never had a bad govenor before. 
Do these fail often. Want to make sure before I crack open the case.


----------

